# What is Rollkur?



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Dont laugh, but i have no idea what rollkur is. From what i gather it is hyperflextion. Which is freaking me out because my show pony was educated to go around with his head on his chest..I have tried lots of methods to get him to stretch low and down but he just seems to like carrying his head on his chest. I know people also say it retards there movment which hasnt happend to him as i have never seen a pony his size have a trot as *BIG* as his. I am scared some one will judge me and think i use rollkur. What is Rollkur exactly? does anyone have any methods to lower his head?

This is how he carries his head with a tight rein or on the buckle.( i know the photos are horrible but they were the best i could find)


----------



## Micki221 (Sep 4, 2010)

Rollkur is also known as hyperflexion of the neck. Rollkur is basicly getting your horse to arch his neck through *aggresive* force. You are not pulling on your pony, infact you are convincing him to lengthen into the bit. Rest assured, Rollkur is acheived through force, and if you pony does arch his neck for you, its a good thing. It usually means his working his abdominal muscels and using his back, so he dosn't cave in behind the saddle. 

Rollkur is banned by FEI, I think, seeing as though its a cruel method. 

but trust me, no one is going to think you are peforming hyperflexion of the neck. As long as your horse has good movement, take your mind off of his neck and concentrate on other things, I can tell you are a good rider, seeing as though you are concerned for you pony. :]


----------



## Micki221 (Sep 4, 2010)

THIS is rollkur. Your pony isn't nearly as over-arched as this.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Your pony has been taught to simply tuck it's head and look pretty. It seems to be quite common among the show ponies/hacks around here, they sit happily behind the vertical no matter how short or long your reins are. 

I would suggest riding her around like a pony club horse for a while. So get her above to bit and taking the contact. Don't worry about her 'head set' for a while, just make her accept that contact and once she's comfortable in taking it without sucking back, you can start asking her to lower onto the vertical. 
Lateral exercises are good, shoulder in particularly for getting them to stretch into the bridle. You can try working her on a circle, and opening your inside rein, asking her to bend her neck to the inside (give your outside rein out so you maintain a contact but don't block the bend) and as soon as you feel her take the rein and reach into it, allow her to stretch down and straighten again.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Phew!! thank you!! I was scared someone might yell at me. I find people are on the ready to acuse you of being a horse abuser. I have been told i am because i used a whip on a cross country course... I have been taking him to pony club (before they called me a horse abuser) and just letting him bumb around so he didnt get sour. i will try the method you suggested. I have been told to do stretches on the gorund aswell, I get a carrot and make him stretch his neck in between his front legs to loosen his muscles. I was worried about him as he is very precious to me i have had him scince i was 6. In the photos i know he looks bad as he almost he was dying and know body knew. He has Auto immune difficiency.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

A horse should be on the vertical; not behind or above it. If a horse is travelling above or behind the vertical, he is evading the bit, plain and simple. Your horse might have been taught to carry his head behind the vertical, but it is not correct. The horse's nose should be Perpendicular to the ground.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Is this another " wild pony" you own. I thought you owned a gray pony???? Sorry off subject


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

"wild pony"? why dont you go some wherelse to bicker?? Or at least read the question. I wasnt asking for your help as you actually havent been helping just arguing with me!! I have more than 1 pony, this is one of my show ponies!! Where does it say he is wild?! Please if your not going to say something nice or helpful just *GO AWAY!*


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I wasn't being rude your the one who stated you like your ponies alittle ____ I can't remember what you said ( crazy or with alittle more spunk) I use to have a horse just like Jack so yes I do know kind of what you were dealing with.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

ladybugsgirl said:


> I wasn't being rude your the one who stated you like your ponies alittle ____ I can't remember what you said ( crazy or with alittle more spunk) I use to have a horse just like Jack so yes I do know kind of what you were dealing with.


I like ponies that are hot, and have a bit of life but that just personal prefrence. And yes this pony is hot, I started riding him when i was 6 because i was the only one who could actually get him to go well. In the end i bought him because i liked his personality i like that he had a bit of _"spunk"_


----------

